# Box Quarry, Corsham - Aug-Oct 2011



## Happyshopper (Oct 27, 2011)

I've now been inside 3 times across several months (hence the mildly differing processing), although each time we mostly stuck to the main tourist routes: Cathedral, Robots, Brewers Drift, Stone Stairs, Cranes, Truck. I keep meaning to explore further, seeing the further reaches of the north and south sections, but each time something happens and it never quite happens... Next time though, next time!

A bit of history for those that care:



> The area has been quarried since the 18th century and the "golden era" for the complex under Corsham (not limited to Box) was between 1850 and 1900 when 3,000,000 cubic feet of stone was removed annually.
> 
> However stone has been removed from the area much earlier than the 18th century, dating back to medieval times when stone was extracted from pits in the hillside where the stone reached the surface. Later the area was quarried in vertical shafts, which provided one of the most stunning features of Box - The Cathedral - which was shaft quarried between 1830 and 1850.
> 
> ...


 

The Cathedral






The entrance to Brewers Drift (The MOD Tunnel)








One of the stone arches heading north into the Clift Works







Crane No. 1







Crane No. 2






Crane No. 2 - The tool bench close up






The "Truck" Crab Winch








​
I'm already looking forward to another trip 

Thanks for reading.


----------



## TeeJF (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow! Nice.


----------



## fluffy5518 (Oct 27, 2011)

Crackin shots mate !!! Sill waiting for my guide to fix a trip up for this one !!!


----------



## Happyshopper (Oct 27, 2011)

fluffy5518 said:


> Crackin shots mate !!! Sill waiting for my guide to fix a trip up for this one !!!



I've navigated Box 2 out of 3 times, it's not as intimidating as it looks, just grab the maps from Quarrymans and a compass and you're all set! Do Swan first if you're unsure, let someone know what time you're expected out, and then do it 

You won't need the south map unless you want to see the whole thing. The main "tourist" highlights are in central and north.


----------



## Bunker Bill (Oct 27, 2011)

Great pic's.

I've been i Box a couple of times, via Jacks, got lost the second time, the place is massive.


----------



## oldscrote (Oct 27, 2011)

Happyshopper said:


> I've navigated Box 2 out of 3 times, it's not as intimidating as it looks, just grab the maps from Quarrymans and a compass and you're all set! Do Swan first if you're unsure, let someone know what time you're expected out, and then do it
> 
> You won't need the south map unless you want to see the whole thing. The main "tourist" highlights are in central and north.



Nice pictures.Haven't been in there for years.
I'd say it's probably best to get all three maps, that way if you do wander off piste at least you won't get to lost plus it gives opportunities for a great through trip in through backdoor out through Jacks


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 27, 2011)

Always love seeing reports from Box. Stunning pics, HS.


----------



## Silent Hill (Oct 27, 2011)

Some great camera work there mate


----------



## Happyshopper (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## King Al (Oct 28, 2011)

Great pics HS! Gotta love Box


----------



## Urban-Warrior (Oct 28, 2011)

Happyshopper said:


> I've navigated Box 2 out of 3 times, it's not as intimidating as it looks, just grab the maps from Quarrymans and a compass and you're all set! Do Swan first if you're unsure, let someone know what time you're expected out, and then do it
> 
> You won't need the south map unless you want to see the whole thing. The main "tourist" highlights are in central and north.



Great pics... I'm happy to help route find and navigate the lesser known routes I have a lot of trips to box under my belt... I'm an experienced caver aswell ;p

PM me if u want to arrange something.


----------



## PROSNIPER (Oct 29, 2011)

wow wicked pics ! 

love to see more when you get down there


----------



## Pincheck (Oct 29, 2011)

Very nice mate


----------



## PaulPowers (Oct 30, 2011)

Fantastic pics, seeing The Cathedral always gives me goosebumps


----------



## tommo (Oct 31, 2011)

fluffy5518 said:


> Crackin shots mate !!! Sill waiting for my guide to fix a trip up for this one !!!



Well if u didn't work stupid shifts it would of happened along time ago  

Great pics happyshopper, It's good to see our first trip didn't put u off even the sleeping underground is good fun !!


----------



## daftoldgit (Oct 31, 2011)

looks ace- and we're planning on going there next weekend! how long does it take to get round it?


----------



## Happyshopper (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks for the kind comments everyone!



daftoldgit said:


> looks ace- and we're planning on going there next weekend! how long does it take to get round it?



It depends how many of you there are, but with 2-3 people we got around the central and north parts in 4-5 hours. That was without a very long break for food, but with a bit of time taken in places to take photos. 

If you want me to explain the route we took in more detail drop me a pm, but it won't make too much sense unless you have a map to compare to.


----------



## Madaxe (Nov 1, 2011)

Great pictures.
Always loved the look of this place.


----------



## green giant (Nov 1, 2011)

This place looks amazing!


----------



## crickleymal (Nov 7, 2011)

Nice photos. I'm happy to do a bit of guiding around Box if you like too. I have my own allen key and set of plans.


----------



## Em_Ux (Nov 7, 2011)

Fantastic photography.

Thanks for posting


----------

